# Bunny Hop Vs. Manual



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

War neulich mal wieder mit Schatzi in der Skatehalle und da kam bei ihr die Frage auf, was wohl schwerer zu erlernen gewesen wäre. Bunny Hop oder Manual. Wir konnten da keine wirklich gute Antwort drauf finden. Einige in der Halle meinten sofort: Bunny Hop! ... Andere meinten halt ganz direkt: Manual!

Was fandet Ihr denn schwieriger zu lernen?  







P.S. Also wir reden hier schon von nem richtigen Bunny mindestens auf ne Parkbank und nen Manual länger als 3 Sekunden ;-)


----------



## RISE (27. Februar 2008)

Das hängt davon ab... Meine Freundin konnte nach 15 Minuten einen kleinen Bunnyhop, ich kann nach etwa 3 Jahren fahren noch keinen vernünftigen Manual. Vielleicht sollte eher sie für mich fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (27. Februar 2008)

also parkbank ist nicht gerade ohne
also ich persönlich würde sagen, das nen manual schwerer zu lernen is
wenn man ihn am anfang nur kurz macht, mag er einem leicht vorkommen, aber wenns dann draf ankommt dass er länger gehen muss, ist er schon ziemlich schwer
ich glaub das der manual auch ein trick ist den man nie PERFEKT kann!


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

also ich persönlich würde sagen, das nen bunnyhop schwerer zu lernen is
wenn man ihn am anfang nur flach macht, mag er einem leicht vorkommen, aber wenns dann draf ankommt dass er höher gehen muss, ist er schon ziemlich schwer
ich glaub das der bunnyhop auch ein trick ist den man nie PERFEKT kann!


----------



## Lizard.King (27. Februar 2008)

herrlich


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Februar 2008)

Und über was denkst du mit deiner Süßen sonst noch so nach?


----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> herrlich



Absolut 

Ich meine, klar höher und länger geht immer.

Ich selbst kann da leider keinen Vergleich machen. Bunny Hop auf Parkbankhöhe konnte ich halt schon mit 14 Jahren. Manuals habe ich erst in den letzten Jahren gelernt .. seitdem ich halt wieder auf 2 Rädern statt 4 Rollen unterwegs bin.


----------



## Stirni (27. Februar 2008)

bunnyhop is am anfang leicht später schwer wenns höher muss.
manual is am anfang schwer aber wenn man ihn kann,kann man ihn  auch


----------



## L_AIR (27. Februar 2008)

für nen manual braucht man viel mehr kontrolle übers rad


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

Ach deswegen kann ich den nicht.


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (27. Februar 2008)

ich glaub das n manual schwerer is und das den auch viel weniger leue können. bei nem bunnyhop kriegt man die technik erklärt und man wird recht schnell besser und kann höher springen, bei einem manual hingegen muss man viiieeeeeel länger trainieren und dafür haben viele leute nicht die geduld und sagen das kann ich nich und werd ich auch nie können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (27. Februar 2008)

Adrenalinjunky schrieb:


> bei einem manual hingegen muss man viiieeeeeel länger trainieren und dafür haben viele leute nicht die geduld und sagen das kann ich nich und werd ich auch nie können



story!

ich sag das weils so is. ich übe das nun seitdem ich auf 2 rädern geradeaus fahren kann und du erzählst mir ich hab keine geduld...pah!


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

Ich kann da einen drauf geben... 

Ich kann Backpegmanuals bis zum totalen Geschwindigkeitsverlust aber für normale Manuals weiter als 5 meter stell ich mich zu blöde an. 

Vielleicht wird es nach 2 Jahren wieder mal Zeit an diesem Basictrick intensic zu üben. Manchmal klappen Sachen plötzlich aus dem Nichts.


----------



## Bampedi (27. Februar 2008)

so gings mir damals mit dieser "sprungfeder" wo man sich draufstellt und oben so griffe hat...konnte ich nie. pause gemacht und aufeinma gings, war wie laufen....egal wohin und wie lange.

sachen gibts...


----------



## Hertener (27. Februar 2008)

Du meinst den guten alten Pogo-Stick! 
Jupp, damit bin ich in den 80ern auch durch die Gegend gehüpft. Vielleicht ist mir deswegen der Bunny-Hop auch so leicht gefallen?  

Ansonsten kann ich Gmozis und RISEs Worte gut nachvollziehen:
Den Bunny-Hop kann ich noch von früher, nur beim Manual, und da übe ich nun auch schon ein paar Jahre mehr oder weniger fleißig, braucht's halt a bisserl. 
Aber es geht. Und er kommt, und er kommt immer öfter, und auch immer mal ein bisschen länger. Die Geschwindigkeit spielt hier eine große Rolle, da man, bei hoher Geschwindigkeit in kurzer Zeit einen weiten Weg zurück legen kann. Die Kunst ist es wohl, ihn bis zum ausrollen zu halten, womit ich bei alöxs [1] BackPegManual wäre. In diesem Stadium dürfte man auch wenig Probleme haben, ein wenig mit dem Hinterrad zu hüpfen.
Betrachte ich den Bunny-Hop in Zeitlupe, so setzt er sich für mich aus genau diesen Elementen zusammen: Einem kurzen Manual und einem lupfen des Hinterrades. Je besser ich den Manual kontrollieren kann, umso besser kann ich den Druckpunkt für einen Bunny-Hop bestimmen. Andersherum setzt ein guter Bunny-Hop, der auf einen gut gewählten Druckpunkt basiert, nicht unbedingt voraus, dass man einen Manual beherrscht.
Tja, das ist dann aber wohl höhere Schule. Für den Anfang finde ich den Bunny-Hop leichter, da er rudimentärer ist. Die Hauptsache ist, man landet wieder auf zwei Rädern.

*EDIT:*
[1] Habe mich geirrt: Es war natürlich der alöx und nicht der RISE.


----------



## chrische (27. Februar 2008)

Ich find doch, das man um einen Manual gut fahren zu können, bedeutent länger brauch als für einen Bunnyhop.
Ich konnte auch bunnyhop vorm Manual.
Aber bei mir war das so, das ich mal nur einen Tag intesiv Manual fahren geübt habe und dann ging das auch.


----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Um am Ende nen BunnyHop so hoch zu können wie unser Fischi hier ( waren glaub ich 90cm ), braucht man ganz sicher auch länger als einen Nachmittag zum üben 




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Und über was denkst du mit deiner Süßen sonst noch so nach?



Des versteh ich nicht  Wir machen uns über vieles Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (27. Februar 2008)

Das glaub ich allerdings auch


----------



## Hertener (28. Februar 2008)

Ich stelle zumindest bei mir immer wieder fest, dass ich ungefähr 1 Stunde brauche, um mich warm zu fahren. Nach 2 Stunden tritt dann eine gewisse Routine ein.
Aber leider habe ich meist nur 1-2 Stunden Zeit zum fahren.


----------



## clemensM (28. Februar 2008)

also ich finde, das es auch stark vom den skills und vorlieben des fahrer abhängt. für den manual braucht man u.a. einen guten gleichgewichtssinn und für bunnies auch relativ gute koordination und schnellkraft. also ich kann beides nicht ordentlich. beim bunnyhop ist mir das nicht so egal, deswegen üb ich da mehr.

und ja es gibt bmx fahrer die beide tricks in perfektion beherrschen!


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

So 90cm Kante to Superflachmanual über 15m. Joa das wäre ein nettes Ziel für den Sommer.


----------



## nicusy (28. Februar 2008)

90 cm kante is schon nicht ohne, aber 15 meter manual geht
ich finde dass zum lernen der manual schwerer ist, aber zum ausbauen, sprich, höhe oder weite, ist der bunnyhop schwerer!


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

Find mal eine 90cm Kante die 15meter lang ist. 

Bunnyhop auf die Höhe ja ich denk das kann ich, hab noch nie gemessen ich weiß das ich Lenkerhöhe schaff.

Wir sollten uns alle treffen und uns gegenseitig Manual oder Bunnyhop beibringen.


----------



## gmozi (28. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Find mal eine 90cm Kante die 15meter lang ist.
> 
> Bunnyhop auf die Höhe ja ich denk das kann ich, hab noch nie gemessen ich weiß das ich Lenkerhöhe schaff.
> 
> *Wir sollten uns alle treffen und uns gegenseitig Manual oder Bunnyhop beibringen.*



Jau, so ne Art Workshop  Super Idee, hehe


----------



## nicusy (28. Februar 2008)

genau^^
alle kommen nach münchen!


----------



## RISE (28. Februar 2008)

Prima, lass ich mir als Exkursion anrechnen.

Trotzdem will ich nochmal erinnern, dass der Manual dann entweder mit einem Barspin, einem Tailwhip oder einem 180er beendet werden. Wegen des internationalen Standards.


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

180 wäre ok, den kann ich immer und überall.

Also wo treff ma uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (28. Februar 2008)

will ja jetz nich doof kommen, aber was macht ihr den ganzen tag wenn ihr bunnyhops und manuals nicht "richtig" könnt? ich glaub mir wäre zum sterben langweilig. macht man überhaupt irgendwas ohne entweder in der luft zu sein oder auf einem rad? is mir in 3 stunden heute glaub ich nich passiert...


----------



## Stirni (28. Februar 2008)

wenn man keine lust hat irgendwas zu üben,übt man manual bzw. macht ihn immer zwischendurch zum spot


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

Gibt doch noch sooooviel anderes Zeug als Manuals. Okay ohne Bunnyhop geht echt nichts aber Manual? Who cares... pure Resignation. Vielleicht fang ich am Wochenende mal wieder an mit üben.


----------



## chrische (28. Februar 2008)

Bitte was machst du im Flat wenn nicht manual? sinnlose 180 to fakies drehen oder wat  . 
Also auf dem weg zum Spot übe ich echt die ganze Zei manual bzw. mach das damit mir nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

Sinnlose 180 to rumcoastern. Generell halt ich mich nicht viel im Flat auf. Meißt gehts per Kurbelumdrehung zum Obstacle und da dann Rotation off.

Weiß ja nicht wie man bei euch so fährt aber hier ist generell recht Flau was Manuals vor und oder nach Tricks angeht. Ist halt grad nicht im Trend seit 2 Jahren. 

Hab den guten Manual auf jeden Fall noch nie vermisst weil ich immer was zu tun habe. Und auf dem Weg zum Spot wird geraced. Da ist kein Platz für Manuals.


----------



## chrische (28. Februar 2008)

> Meißt gehts per Kurbelumdrehung zum Obstacle und da dann Rotation off.


Ahhja genau ... geht das auch auf deutsch 



> Ist halt grad nicht im Trend seit 2 Jahren


Trend? wenn es nach dem Trend ginge müssten wir alle mit derbst engen Hosen und Freecoastern fahren oder wie seh ich das.



> Hab den guten Manual auf jeden Fall noch nie vermisst weil ich immer was zu tun habe


 Geb doch zu du kannst ihn einfach nur nicht


----------



## gmozi (28. Februar 2008)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen trendy ?


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Ahhja genau ... geht das auch auf deutsch



Ich hab doch extra Szenig gesprochen.



chrische schrieb:


> Trend? wenn es nach dem Trend ginge müssten wir alle mit derbst engen Hosen und Freecoastern fahren oder wie seh ich das.



Entweder versuchst du lustig zu sein oder du verstehst mich einfach nicht. 
In einer lokalen Szene können Tricks ebenso im Trend sein oder auch nicht wie in deinem Beispiel enge Hose und Coaster. (hab ich übrigens beides...)


chrische schrieb:


> Geb doch zu du kannst ihn einfach nur nicht



Hab ich weiter oben schon mehrfach geschrieben bzw. auch bestätigt. Kann da jetzt nicht lachen.


----------



## Actec (28. Februar 2008)

Find beides ist untrennbar miteinander verbunden, da die Technik im ersten teil des Bunnyhops der des Manuals doch sehr ähnlich ist. 

Ich kann zb. erst richtig den Bunnyhop seit ich Manual fahren übe, weil ich da erst ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt hab wie weit ich mich nach hinten lehnen kann bevor ich mich abdrück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte nicht vor Lustig zu sein. 
Ok wie gmozi schon schrieb ein bisschen "trendi" sind wir alle ich hab auch Plast Pedalen aber weil ich überzeug von den Dingern bin und nicht weil es Trend ist.
Aber wenn ich dein Rad betrachte alöx den könnte man echt meinen du fährst nur weil es cool und trendig ist, das ist nicht meine Ansicht ich fahre weil ich Spass daran habe und nicht irgend jemandem etwas beweisen muss/möchte.


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

Du hast ja wohl irgendwas verpasst, oder? Sorry aber so blöde Sprüche erregen bei mir Übelkeit.

Du hast ein einziges Bild von dir auf dem man nichts sieht, bei mir dagegen siehst du was ich mit meinem Rad mache. 

Und würd ich mein Rad trendy haben wollen dann sicher nicht so wie es jetzt ist. Sorry ich hab echt keine Lust mir von jemand ohne Identität so einen Kack an die Backe dichten zu lassen, da werd ich, wie man vielleicht grad merkt, richtig pissig.

Ich bin übrigens schon BMX gefahren als du wahrscheinlich noch in der Grundschule warst.


----------



## Funghi (28. Februar 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht vor Lustig zu sein.
> Ok wie gmozi schon schrieb ein bisschen "trendi" sind wir alle ich hab auch Plast Pedalen aber weil ich überzeug von den Dingern bin und nicht weil es Trend ist.
> Aber wenn ich dein Rad betrachte alöx den könnte man echt meinen du fährst nur weil es cool und trendig ist, das ist nicht meine Ansicht ich fahre weil ich Spass daran habe und nicht irgend jemandem etwas beweisen muss/möchte.



 "herrlich"



alöx schrieb:


> ...was ich mit meinem Rad mache...



lass uns lieber im unklaren darüber 

ps: ich stimme für manual!


----------



## chrische (28. Februar 2008)

Wie man sich in Menschen täuschen kann was?
ich fahre schon seit 12 Jahren bmx. damals habe ich so gerade aufs rad gepasst ich wette zu der zeit bist du noch mit Stützrädern rumgefahren.

Nun ich denke wir hatte jetzt echt genug off topic das hat ja alles nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichem Thema zu tun.

Um noch was Sinnvolles zu sagen, sage ich das manual schwerer zu lernen ist als Bunnyhop. weil Manual meiner Ansicht nicht 2-3 meter auf dem Hinterrad sind sondern schon ein bisschen mehr und länger. Ein Bunnyhop ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Bunnyhop sobald man einfach durch die richtige Technik einen kleinen Sprung macht.


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

Na klar hör doch auf zu prollen. Vom BMX zum Mauntenbeik mit RST Gila und nun wieder Komplettradaktion in der Einsteigerklasse und fährst seit 12 Jahren BMX als Sport, ja? 

Mein erstes Rad war übrigens auch ein BMX... ist auch nicht untypisch für ein Kinderrad. Aber du hast vor 12 Jahren natürlich schon Tricks damit gemacht und bist bewusst BMX gefahren.


----------



## AerO (28. Februar 2008)

vor 12 jahren war ich inner 3. klasse und hab schreibschrift gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (28. Februar 2008)

Also das der Alöx nicht Radfahren kann bzw dies nur tut um cool zu sein,ich weiß ja nicht.Da  hätte er das mit seinen 2-3 Inetseiten  in denen es ausschließlich darum geht gut stecken lassen können.Also ich denke mal bzw weiss es,das er da schon gut mit von der Partie(y) ist und das nicht nur im Internet.der klebt ja meistens an irgendeiner betonkante im Osten wenn man ihn mal braucht

Und nur weil jmd keinen Manual kann ihm solche sachen zu unterstellen.Nunja.


----------



## Hertener (28. Februar 2008)

Vor 12 Jahren habe ich meine Ausbildung gemacht und nebenbei auf dem Abendgymnasium das Abitur nachgeholt. Das war nach der Bundeswehr und zahlreichen Jobs. Ich würde mal sagen: Macht was aus Eurem Leben; und ob man nun 'n Manual kann oder nicht ist doch sowas von egal. Seit doch froh, dass ihr überhaupt die Möglichkeit habt, ein "high-tech"-Rad unterm Arsch zu haben. Dazu noch die Möglichkeit sich über das Internet mit diversen Vids der Pros zu versorgen. Also bitte, vor mehr als 20 Jahren war ich froh, als ich mal bei einer Veranstaltung eine Quaterpipe *gesehen* habe. 

So, und nun bitte wieder btt.


----------



## Flatpro (28. Februar 2008)

aber ich bin ja immernoch für gammelrad und gut fahren als einfach nur n hightechbike. rad is doch wohl n gebrauchsgegenstand, oder?


----------



## Hertener (28. Februar 2008)

Klar, ist'n Gebrauchsgegenstand. Aber selbst die "Gammelräder" sind, im Vergleich zu den 80ern, high-tech.
Da gab's kein Light-Weight-Zeugs. Und wenn einer gemault hat, dass das Rad zu schwer ist (z.B. für'n Bunny-Hop), sagte man: "Mach Dir Helium in die Reifen, dann wird's leichter!".


----------



## Flatpro (28. Februar 2008)

hm, das stimmt schon, ich hab ja nichts gegen leichte räder, aber ich mags lieber wenn se benutzt werden als wenn die besitzer nur damit rumprollen wie viel profile se am rad haben


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

Ich kann doch nichts für das es neu ist.  Aber ich geb mir Mühe das es gammelig wird.


----------



## terrible (29. Februar 2008)

also bunny hop fand ich etz auch leichter als manual.nur konnte ich ziemlich schnell nen manual auf ner quader oder mini. aber so einfach im flat hab ich ewig gebraucht,ich tu mir auch leichter einen bunny hop to manual auf irgendwas zu machen als ein manual im flat.


----------



## gmozi (29. Februar 2008)

Also wenn das Dein BMX ist Alöx .... fürn trendy Bike sind da zu viele Pegs dran ... zu viele Bremsen und der Sattel ist auch viel zu hoch. *[ironie]*Änder das bitte! ;-)*[/ironie]*


----------



## alöx (29. Februar 2008)

Ich sag ja...


----------



## gmozi (29. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass es beim Bunny technisch dann wirklich schwer wird, wenn man richtig hoch hinaus will. Parkbankhöhe ist auf jeden Fall noch recht leicht mit ein wenig Übung. Wenn es dann über ~60cm hinaus gehen soll wird es doch schwerer, da sich die Technik dann imo etwas "ändert"

Manual ist imo am Anfang schwerer, wobei es da ganz individuell auf den Mut des Fahrers ankommt und nicht so sehr auf die Technik. Hat man den Balancepoint einmal vom Gefühl her drin, ist es nur noch Konzentration und Balancegefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (29. Februar 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Wenn es dann über ~60cm hinaus gehen soll wird es doch schwerer, da sich die Technik dann imo etwas "ändert"


Das würd mich jetzt mal interressieren,ich frag mich schon länger wie ich den höher bekommen soll..bei 55 oder so ist bei mir schluss.
gibts da ne bestimmte technik?weil 55 und 90 cm ist nen unterschied.
mfg


----------



## gmozi (29. Februar 2008)

Ich versuch mal zu erklären was ich meine.

HIER wird die "normale" Technik erklärt, mit der man schon recht hoch kommen kann.

Hier auf dem folgenden Bild hab ich mal am Rand angezeichnet, wie man die Technik erweitern kann.




Roter Pfeil ist der normale Bewegungsablauf. Grüner Pfeil stellt die "erweiterte" Technik dar. Um den Bunny in einem solch steilen Bogen zu ziehen, muss man sich bei Punkt 3 des Tutorials noch mal richtig von denPedalen nach oben abdrücken und das Bike quasi nach oben mit ziehen statt es in dem flachen Bogen schon nach vorne zu schieben.


----------



## lennarth (29. Februar 2008)

ok...ich mag zwar diesen ganzen tutorial-quark nicht,aber du hasts schon gut erklärt...ich probier ma rum...danke!


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Februar 2008)

irgendwoher kenn ich deinen avatar doch... bloß in bewegt.


----------



## Lizard.King (29. Februar 2008)

jo und in voller größe. kommt so nich so gut rüber..


----------



## Domas (29. Februar 2008)

n bunnyhop auffe barkbank ist definitiv schneller und leichter zu erlernen als nen ordentlicher manual. 
- ich spreche dabei bei gleichem lernaufwand, -dauer!


----------



## lennarth (1. März 2008)

ich wusste das sowas komt 
ich hab den neulich inner schule reingemacht und dann wars mir zu blöd was andres wieder reinzumachen...
wir schfeifen ab übrigens


----------



## derFisch (2. März 2008)

ich halt den manual für schwieriger. bunnyhop hab ich recht zügig gelernt, aber vernünftig aufm hinterrad zu fahren und dabei noch alles unter kontrolle zu haben, kam irgendwie erst viel später.
Komischerweise gabs da gar keine Lernkurve wie beim Bunnyhop. Ich konnt den plötzlich einfach.


----------



## .nOx (2. März 2008)

jo war bei mir auch so, einfach nur immer dum rumgefahren und plötzlich total unbewusst war er da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. März 2008)

ganz unbewusst bisste mal dann lenkerhoch gehüpft, haha. einfach doof rumgefahren und auf mal war er da, der 0,5m lange manual, yeah


----------



## .nOx (2. März 2008)

nee der bunny hop aber auch nicht 90cm hoch ;D


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2008)

Bunnyhop


----------



## [=WITTI=] (10. März 2008)

also ich wär der meinung, dass n bunny hop leichter "anzulernen" is als ein manual...außerdem spielen die PEDALE und das GEWICHT des bikes eine MEGARIESENBIGMEGALOMATISCH -große Rolle. Mein Freund kommt mit seinem Bike kaum 10cm hoch...er hat aber auch normale "standart pedale"...kaum lass ich es ihn mit meim dirt bike mit richtigen pedalen machen kommt er so hoch wie ich..(ca. 70cm wenn gut geht =)...nen bunny konnt ich nach 2monaten....n manual üb ich fast schon seit 4 monaten und ich bin immer noch in der anfangsphase...ich hab des mit dem     bremsen-dosiren noch nicht so raus....


----------



## alöx (10. März 2008)

Jau ist dann auch gut jetzt, ne?


----------



## Flatpro (10. März 2008)

lasst blos die bremse weg, das ist doch echt stark schwul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (10. März 2008)




----------



## [=WITTI=] (11. März 2008)

naja...also der manual will ned klappen...ich mein: ich hab heut nochmal geübt, aber (ich weis nach einem day kommt nich viel) ich kippe immer nach vorne...muss ich einfach bei geschwindigkeit mit kraft hochziehen oder wie...?


----------



## alöx (11. März 2008)

Musste reißen.


----------



## Hertener (11. März 2008)

> Musste reißen.


Das ist doch kein Bunny-Hop. 

Das Körpergewicht nach hinten verlagern und vorne hoch ziehen. Dann Klappmesser: Je höher das Vorderrad kommt, umso mehr drückst Du Dich hoch. Das Gewicht wird immer schön über dem Hinterrad balanciert und im Extremfall stehst Du senkrecht auf den Pedalen und der Lenker befindet sich kurz vor den Oberschenkeln (Also die klassische Absprungposition beim Bunny-Hop). Dann geht's wieder zurück: Arsch runter und parallel dazu das Vorderrad. Dabei mit den Knien "federn" um das Gewicht aus zu balancieren. Und natürlich üben, üben, üben. Grundsätzlich kann man sich auch per "reißen" in eine bequeme Position katapultieren, ist aber natürlich die weniger smoothe Variante. Gleiches gilt für's Absetzen: Runter plumpsen lassen oder sanft absetzen.


----------



## paule_p2 (11. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Musste reißen.



klassiker


----------



## alöx (11. März 2008)

Knibbel sei dank.


----------



## Flatpro (11. März 2008)

lebt der noch?


----------



## Son (11. März 2008)

wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## alöx (11. März 2008)

Kent hat ihn sicher weggesperrt als er das 20te Toy kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## Hertener (11. März 2008)

Hieß der nicht Knigge? 

*EDIT:*
Nee, alles klar, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (12. März 2008)

des gewicht vom rad spielt glaub ich keine rolle,man ist nur zu arg verwöhnt von leichten rädern.bei einem alten props macht dave osato mit seinem schwinn(dicker rahmen,48ger laufräder,vier pegs,4piece lenker,vorder bremse,sattelstange wie ein rennrad fahrer) ein bunnyhop über eine geländer des bestimmt über nen meter hat.gut,er ist auch ein brocken,nur zu der zeit gab es noch kein leichtbau und man machte den bunny hop genau so hoch wie etz


----------



## [=WITTI=] (12. März 2008)

lol danke...ich werds versuchen...


----------



## killkillkill (12. März 2008)

eindeutig der bunnyhop auf ne parkbank...nen manualzu erlernen is ne sache von nen paar stunden bzw einem tag und wenn man den dreh raus hat (schwerpunkt) geht er eigendlich von alleine...aber nen richtig schön hoher bunnyhop ist schon eher ne sache von wochen...


----------



## [=WITTI=] (12. März 2008)

is ja lustig wie sich des spaltet...die einen meine nen buny is schwere und die anderen manual dauert n tag..wochen ...monate...

*klugschwetzer ON*

>>>>>somit wäre meine schlussforlgerung jetzt mal, dass es eich nich definierbar is...is bei jedem wohl anders...

*klugschwetzer OFF*


----------



## alöx (12. März 2008)




----------



## muchalutcha (12. März 2008)

hmm... ich find ein Bunny Hop ist einfacher als ein Manual. Einen Manual 10Meter weit zu machen ist halb so wild, aber wenn es weiter gehen soll wird es schwer.

Beim Bunny Hop heißt es immer einfach reißen. Einfach reißen ist leichter als einen Balance Punkt zu finden.


----------



## terrible (13. März 2008)

des einzige was ich nicht so hin bekomme ist einen hohen bunny hop unter vollgas,also es fühlt sich nicht so hoch an wie wenn ich langsam auf was zu fahre.


----------



## alöx (13. März 2008)

4 Seiten Bunnyhop auf denen sich manch einer von Anfang an lustig macht... aber alle machen weiter. Sowas geht nur in Foren.


----------



## killkillkill (13. März 2008)

eigendlich müsste er aber unter vollgas höher sein-bau dir mal aus nem schmalen brett und nen paar backsteinen ne hochsprung latte da kannst du gefahrenfrei mal ausprobieren ob der mit hoher geschwindigkeit nicht doch höher ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (13. März 2008)

killkillkill schrieb:


> *eigendlich müsste er aber unter vollgas höher sein*-bau dir mal aus nem schmalen brett und nen paar backsteinen ne hochsprung latte da kannst du gefahrenfrei mal ausprobieren ob der mit hoher geschwindigkeit nicht doch höher ist...



Öhm ... Geschwindigkeit spielt bei nem Bunny eher keine Rolle würd ich mal behaupten


----------



## alöx (13. März 2008)




----------



## l0st (13. März 2008)




----------



## L_AIR (13. März 2008)




----------



## Son (13. März 2008)

reis, mach ma dicht hier ^^


----------



## Lizard.King (13. März 2008)

da fragt man sich ja nur:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (13. März 2008)




----------



## litewite (13. März 2008)




----------



## Lizard.King (13. März 2008)




----------



## Lizard.King (13. März 2008)




----------



## killkillkill (13. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Öhm ... Geschwindigkeit spielt bei nem Bunny eher keine Rolle würd ich mal behaupten




also bei mir schon ich komme höhere sachen hoch wenn ich nen ordentlichen zappen drauf hab


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. März 2008)

geil, wollte schon immer mal so ein komisches bild posten..


----------



## l0st (13. März 2008)




----------



## paule_p2 (13. März 2008)

Leute... wenn das so weitergeht klatschts hier gleich, aber keinen beifall.



ich will diesen sehr produktiven thread weiterverflogen ohne eure dummen bilder!


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. März 2008)

oh man, alles unterbrochen!


----------



## paule_p2 (13. März 2008)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> oh man, alles unterbrochen!



jaja ich bin ein gemeiner spielverderber!


und jetzt ruhe im karton oder es gibt nen paar von denen hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (13. März 2008)

jaja chuck und ich


----------



## alöx (13. März 2008)




----------



## fashizzel (13. März 2008)

haha, der schaut aus wie mein anatomieprofessor




der liebe arnold.


----------



## l0st (13. März 2008)




----------



## paule_p2 (13. März 2008)

jetzt gibts den hier für dich, weil thema verfehlt.


----------



## litewite (13. März 2008)

Du postet hier doch ständig zwischen die bilderkette.Hinfort.


----------



## Lizard.King (13. März 2008)




----------



## killkillkill (13. März 2008)

ich hab keine ahnung was das soll wenn euch der thread nicht passt dann ******* nochmal ignoriert ihn... ich finde ihn eigendlich recht interessant...


----------



## gmozi (13. März 2008)

killkillkill schrieb:


> also bei mir schon ich komme höhere sachen hoch wenn ich nen ordentlichen zappen drauf hab



Eigentlich ne kuriose Sache, da die BunnyHop Technik ja nichts mit Speed zu tun hat. Ok ein wenig Geschwindigkeit braucht man natürlich schon, allerdings ist das IMO auch nen großer Unterschied zwischen Bunny und Manual. Beim Bunny hat mans langsamer eher leichter, da man mehr Zeit zum ziehen/springen hat, und beim Manual kann man mit bissel mehr Speed besser balancieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killkillkill (14. März 2008)

he he...kann auch sein das das bei mir ne kopfsache ist aber wenn ich ordentlich speed habe kann ich mein bike viel krasser in die luft reißen...fühlt sich auch besser an...


----------



## [=WITTI=] (14. März 2008)

naja ansichtssache...mit weniger speed is man beim bunny eben sicherer...wenn man schneller wird sollte man aufpasen wie man landet..also für anfäger is es langsam anzufangen wohl besser!!!!


----------



## killkillkill (14. März 2008)

[=WITTI=];4573845 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ansichtssache...mit weniger speed is man beim bunny eben sicherer...wenn man schneller wird sollte man aufpasen wie man landet..also für anfäger is es langsam anzufangen wohl besser!!!!



ja da hast du recht fürn anfang ist nen bunny hop langsamer wohl besser zu lernen


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2008)

vor allem zu leHrnen


----------



## killkillkill (14. März 2008)

ja flatpro den lernst du auch noch.


----------



## l0st (14. März 2008)

das hat den falschen getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [=WITTI=] (14. März 2008)

an alle die den manual net können...(..ich auch nich )...habs heut wieder geübt und es wird "LANGSAM" besser...aber viel kann man ja in par tagen auch nich erwarten


----------



## Flatpro (18. März 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> das hat den falschen getroffen.



     
könnte glatt sein


----------



## alöx (18. März 2008)

Ich hab nun herausgefunden das man mit weichen Griffen viel besser Manuelen kann und mit harten viel besser Bunnyhoppen. 

Die Griffen spielen also einen sehr entscheidenen Faktor und so kommt es wohl auch zu stande das hier einige nur eine der beiden Übungen korrekt beherrschen.


----------



## [=WITTI=] (18. März 2008)

he? des versteh ich nich...was haben die griffe damit zu tun???


----------



## Son (18. März 2008)

das ist doch allgemein bekannt, deshalb immer einen weichen und einen harten griff fahren!


----------



## alöx (18. März 2008)

[=WITTI=];4585385 schrieb:
			
		

> he? des versteh ich nich...was haben die griffe damit zu tun???



Na ich fass da meinen Lenker an.


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. März 2008)

ich fass da was anderes an.


----------



## [=WITTI=] (18. März 2008)

was  dennnnnnnnnnn?...


----------



## chrische (19. März 2008)

Hab mal ne andere Frage!

darf man beim manual eigentlich bremse ziehen? ich habe es immer ohne gemacht und letzens meinte jemand ganz ernst zu mir das alle mit bremse manual fahren sogar Profis das wollte ich aber beim besten willen nicht glauben. Ist also Manual mit Bremse ein manual?


----------



## gmozi (19. März 2008)

Klar warum denn nicht? Bremse erleichtert den Manual etwas und kann als Notanker dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [=WITTI=] (19. März 2008)

dann sollte man aber die bremse ziemlich feinfühlig angehen.


----------



## Hertener (19. März 2008)

Klar, kann man so, oder so machen. Aber imho ist das eine nicht einfacher als das andere. Sprich: Wenn Du mit Bremse manualen möchtest, brauchst Du schon eine fein eingestellte Bremse und das nötige Feingefühl beim dosieren.
Ich konzentriere mich da lieber auf die breakless-Variante und erspare mir den technischen Schnick-Schnack. 

*EDIT:*


			
				[=WITTI=];4590456 schrieb:
			
		

> dann sollte man aber die bremse ziemlich feinfühlig angehen.


Jepp, und das dürfte der Moment sein, in dem sich mein Gehirn verrenkt. 
Also Bremse für 'nen: KoolStop - ok.
Bremse zum schleifen lassen: Nee, dann lieber ganz ohne.


----------



## lennarth (19. März 2008)

Mir ist das viel zu Kompliziert mit Bremse...da flieg ich immer auf's Maul..
Ansonsten..Einfach ohne Bremse machen,mit Bremse ist irgendwie komisch.
Aber ich komm da eh nicht sehr weit.Viel zu zeitaufwändig Manuals zu üben..
Find den schwerer als bunnyhop..


----------



## terrible (20. März 2008)

ich versteh nur nicht dass viele nen manuel ohne bremse üben aber sie ihn nicht mal mit bremse können und sich wundern wieso sie ihn nicht schaffen.und es sieht zu dem,nach meinen geschmack nicht so toll aus,klar gibt es welche bei denen es ohne bremse genau so aussieht wie mit bremse.kommt aber leider selten vor!


----------



## Lizard.King (20. März 2008)

was zur hölle


----------



## gmozi (20. März 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> was zur hölle



also ich habs verstanden  und stimme terri mal zu  ausnaaaahmsweise, hehe


----------



## CDRacer (20. März 2008)

Wat? Manual mit Bremse sieht besser aus?


----------



## chrische (20. März 2008)

Ne das der mit Bremse besser aussieht finde ich nicht.
Ausserdem bekommt man nicht so viel Gefühl fürs fahren, weil man ja immer notfalls die Bremse ziehen kann. Zudem sieht das auch nicht geil aus wenn das Vorderrad 50 cm überm Boden hängt.


----------



## terrible (20. März 2008)

ich meine mit gut aussehen dass viele die ohne bremse fahren und grad mal nen manuel hin bekommen ziemlich auf dem rad rumwackeln sieht halt einfach nicht geschmeidig aus!ich find es halt besser in erst mal mit bremse perfekt zu können und dann kann ich auch die bremse abbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (20. März 2008)

Achso ja ok das stimmt, wobei ich nicht unbedingt glaube das man mit Bremse besser lernt nicht zu wackeln. Aber das kann ja auch verschieden von Mensch zu Mensch sein.


----------



## alöx (20. März 2008)

Manual mit oder ohne Bremse sind so grundverschiedene Sachen und eigentlich sollte man den gleich ohne lernen weil man den dann auch mit (im Notfall) beherrscth. Andersrum wird es garantiert nichts.

Mit Bremse sieht doof aus und klaut Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Lizard.King (20. März 2008)

willste nichma zumachen hier mir kommen jedes mal die tränen


----------



## alöx (20. März 2008)

Ne nicht jetzt wo ich mal was Ernsthaftes schreibe.


----------



## RISE (20. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ne nicht jetzt wo ich mal was Ernsthaftes schreibe.



Hat bei dir ja auch extremen Seltenheitswert... 

PS: Dieser verdammte Manual.


----------



## dannyderjumper (20. März 2008)

ich finde auf jeden fall den bunnyhop leichter  weilich ihn  90 cm.hoch kann       den manual aber nur ca. 5 meter weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (20. März 2008)

5 meter ist weiter als 90cm.


----------



## Hertener (20. März 2008)

Prima, jetzt suchen wir eigentlich nur noch jemanden, der den Manual 90 Meter weit zieht, den Bunny-Hop aber nur 5 Zentimeter hoch bekommt. 

scnr


----------



## dannyderjumper (20. März 2008)

mit nem eastern26 mtb ist der manual aber auch schwierig


----------



## dannyderjumper (20. März 2008)

ich habe ganz neu den perfekten tabletop geschafft


----------



## lennarth (20. März 2008)

zeig mir ein foto von dir auf nem eastern 26" und im 90 cm bunnyhop bitte.


----------



## fashizzel (20. März 2008)

und erzähl bitte was du noch so für tricks kannst.


----------



## dannyderjumper (20. März 2008)

morgen


----------



## dannyderjumper (20. März 2008)

bis dann


----------



## paule_p2 (21. März 2008)

hallo, ich wollt nur sagen das ich jetzt ins bett gehe und eigentlich gar kein fahrrad habe.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (21. März 2008)

ich kann 70cm bunnyhop und vllt 3m manual?! 
ich komm mit dem ausbalancieren nicht klar, hab auch n schlechtes gleichgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (21. März 2008)

ich kann ein meter bier trinken und danach noch 10 meter gradeaus laufen


----------



## RISE (21. März 2008)

Ich kann alles nicht. Naja, doch. Bunnyhop. Ansonsten wäre ich wohl falsch...


----------



## alöx (21. März 2008)

Ich bin Rennradfahrer. Sorry.


----------



## l0st (21. März 2008)

Da gehörste hin mit deinem 9Kg Fahrrad.Bisschen schwer der Bock,oder?


----------



## paule_p2 (21. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ich bin Rennradfahrer. Sorry.



mit nem rennrad kann man au voll die krassen triXXs machen.


----------



## alöx (21. März 2008)

Nix da 9kg... 3,1kg.

Damit kann man Bunnyhop bis zum Mond. Aber immer nur ein mal.


----------



## l0st (21. März 2008)

Ist das,das neue KHE?


----------



## Son (21. März 2008)

da fehlt noch die kategorie "light-bmx"


----------



## alöx (21. März 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> Ist das,das neue KHE?



Ne das wird leichter. Du Lästersack.



Son schrieb:


> da fehlt noch die kategorie "light-bmx"



Ne du. Das ist mein Job.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (21. März 2008)

> Ne das wird leichter. Du Lästersack.


----------



## authors (23. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Um am Ende nen BunnyHop so hoch zu können wie unser Fischi hier ( waren glaub ich 90cm ), braucht man ganz sicher auch länger als einen Nachmittag zum üben
> 
> 
> 
> n meter is och noch drinn bei mir.....aber manual is nich so meins.....müsst ich eig ma so üben ;-)....... haunze rinn


----------



## alöx (24. März 2008)

Danke.


----------



## Flatpro (24. März 2008)

ich mach bunnyhop 2 meter aldaaa


----------



## alöx (24. März 2008)

Weit oder hoch? Mit Trick oder ohne? Was kannste noch so und was hat dein Rad gekostet?


----------



## paule_p2 (24. März 2008)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ich mach bunnyhop 2 meter aldaaa



mach ma backflip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaniel (24. März 2008)

Weiß zwar nich obs schon war aber der muss hier einfach rein^^


----------



## Hertener (24. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Weit oder hoch? Mit Trick oder ohne? Was kannste noch so und was hat dein Rad gekostet?


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (26. März 2008)

Also ich finde Bunnyhops einfacher als Manuals. Da man Bunnys öfters gleich hoch hinbekommt, Manuals dagegen selten genauso weit hinbekommt wie man einmal geschafft hat (könnt ihr mir folgen ?! xD)
Ich schaff so 65 cm hohe Bunnys und vllt ma so 7-10m lange  Manuals brakeless hin ( bin dafür recht zügig gefahren).


----------



## Flatpro (28. März 2008)

ich mach gleich bunnyhop backflip ausm kickstarter raus mann!!!


----------



## gmozi (28. März 2008)

^^ DA will ich bei sein .. nehm dann Dein Rad mit, wenn der Krankenwagen Dich abholt ;-)


----------



## Lizard.King (28. März 2008)

meinst du hochstarter?


----------



## Flatpro (28. März 2008)

pff, was willste denn mit meiner schrottkarre?


----------



## terrible (1. April 2008)

kennst du dave mirra alda?darf ich mal fahren alda?


----------



## terrago3 (3. Juli 2008)

ihr habt doch gesagt der manual is schwerer zu lernen. ich würde mich freuen wenn einer der einen manual kann mal eine art anleitung reinposten da fönde ich toll weil ich komm nur 1-2m  und bräuchte ein bissle hilfe wie das überhauüpt funzt.


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Juli 2008)

wie funzt eigentlich die räschtschreibüng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [=WITTI=] (3. Juli 2008)

also ich kanns zwar noch nicht so gut (vll. 5-10 meter wenn klappt =D ), aber ich denke versuch mal nen wheelie im stehen...danach probier mal mit bischen mehr geschwindigkeit mit einer tretumdrehung das vorderrad ziemlich hoch zu kriegen und danach einfach mal nach hinten lehnen und üben...finger auf der hinterbremse nicht vergessen!! und ehm auch mit den füßen in die pedale drücken, also so, dass das hinterrad nach vorne gedrückt wird...
mein großes problem ist bis heute das gleichgewicht..ich kippe immer zur seite...uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund soooooo


----------



## Stirni (3. Juli 2008)

ja das liegt am reintreten.hör direkt auf den scheiß zu lernen,brauchste eh nie und bringt nix.


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Juli 2008)

du bist der lebende beweis für die aussage in deiner signatur

nich der schtörni


----------



## Stirni (3. Juli 2008)

ich hätte jetz auch gerätselt welche der beiden aussagen in meiner sig auf mich zutrifft und 2. könnte es ja schon nich sein


----------



## [=WITTI=] (3. Juli 2008)

jeeetz was is denn des hier? werd ich jetz subjektiv diskriminiert mit nicht adäquaten äusserungen nur weil ich weiß bin???


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Juli 2008)

ne weil du mtb fährst


----------



## [=WITTI=] (3. Juli 2008)

achso..nun ja das ergibt natürlich einen sinn...
egal dann verziehe ich mich jetz in meine ecke und denke über die welt und das Sein an sich ach..^^


----------



## gmozi (3. Juli 2008)

[YT="Manual"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x-Nn4Z5WVIg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x-Nn4Z5WVIg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT][/QUOTE]
Manuals ...


----------



## clemensM (5. Juli 2008)

naja..so eher nicht. also ich find man sollte schon den finger von der bremse lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (5. Juli 2008)

Genau das denke ich auch. 
Aber diese geilen Videos bringen ehh nichts, wenn man einen manual kann, kann man das alles gut nachvollziehen was er meint. Aber wenn man den lernen will, kann man damit kaum was anfangen.


----------



## [=WITTI=] (6. Juli 2008)

...des find ich eich auch...

-->aber ganz ehrlich..ich hab ziemlich viele sachen so gelertn...einfach durch genaue beobacxhtung solcher videos...und im endeffekt entwickelt dann eh jeder so bischen seinen eigenen style um sowas auszuführen^^


----------



## gmozi (7. Juli 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich auch.
> Aber diese geilen Videos bringen ehh nichts, wenn man einen manual kann, kann man das alles gut nachvollziehen was er meint. Aber wenn man den lernen will, kann man damit kaum was anfangen.



Sehe ich komplett anders! Es bringt eine Menge die Körperhaltung beobachten zu können. Ich meine, ob man sich die Tricks nun bei anderen Fahrern abschaut oder erklärt bekommt und für sich selber umsetzt, oder ob man dazu ein Video nimmt ( welches man sich immer mal wieder ansehen kann ), spielt doch absolut keine Rolle. Das Ergebnis bleibt doch das selbe. Mann sieht, was man machen muss, und kann dann versuchen es selbst gut hin zu bekommen.

Die digitale Form hat halt einfach den Vorteil, dass man immer wieder schauen kann wie es geht. Eventuell kann man dann eigene Aufnahmen vergleichen und schauen was man noch besser machen sollte, oder wo man der Meinung ist, dass die eigene "Fahrweise" bereits ok ist. Gerade, wenn man nicht immer jemanden dabei hat, der einem Tips geben kann, sind Vids sehr hilfreich.

Ebenso halte ich die Bremse für recht praktisch, wenn man sie eher als Notanker benutzt. Ich persönlich ziehe lieber die Bremse wenn es nicht mehr anders geht (was mich 100% wieder auf den Boden bringt ). Das Risiko an den Pedalen ( oder gar am Peg ) hängen zu bleiben, wenn ich nach hinten abspringen muss, ist mir einfach zu hoch. Schmerzhafte Erfahrung ....


----------



## clemensM (7. Juli 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ebenso halte ich die Bremse für recht praktisch, wenn man sie eher als Notanker benutzt.



da habe ich ja nichts dagegen, ist auch entspannter als immer abzuspringen. aber ständig schleifen lassen und so wie der leech das da erklärt ist kacke.


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Juli 2008)

da ist ja auch TRIAL und kein NYC ghetto gangsta street bob scerbo

sollen die trialer jetzt auch breakless fahren?


----------



## chrische (7. Juli 2008)

Ne hat ja auch niemand behauptet, aber wenn ich die Bremse dauernd schleifen lasse weil ich anders kein Manual kann finde ich, ist das kein Manual mehr.
Noch besser allerdings war das was mir ein Trialer vor etwas Zeit als Manual verkaufen wollte er fuhr los, hebte das vorderrad an und jedesmal wenn er nach hinten fiel zog er die Bremse. Ok das geht ja noch auch wenn ich finde das es denn kein Manual mehr ist, aber ok das ist noch zumutbar. Aber wenn er zu weit mit dem vorderad nach unten kam hat er einfach kräftig in die pedale getreten. Das ist denn schon fast Wheelie nur im stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [=WITTI=] (7. Juli 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Sehe ich komplett anders! Es bringt eine Menge die Körperhaltung beobachten zu können. Ich meine, ob man sich die Tricks nun bei anderen Fahrern abschaut oder erklärt bekommt und für sich selber umsetzt, oder ob man dazu ein Video nimmt ( welches man sich immer mal wieder ansehen kann ), spielt doch absolut keine Rolle. Das Ergebnis bleibt doch das selbe. Mann sieht, was man machen muss, und kann dann versuchen es selbst gut hin zu bekommen.
> 
> Die digitale Form hat halt einfach den Vorteil, dass man immer wieder schauen kann wie es geht. Eventuell kann man dann eigene Aufnahmen vergleichen und schauen was man noch besser machen sollte, oder wo man der Meinung ist, dass die eigene "Fahrweise" bereits ok ist. Gerade, wenn man nicht immer jemanden dabei hat, der einem Tips geben kann, sind Vids sehr hilfreich.
> 
> Ebenso halte ich die Bremse für recht praktisch, wenn man sie eher als Notanker benutzt. Ich persönlich ziehe lieber die Bremse wenn es nicht mehr anders geht (was mich 100% wieder auf den Boden bringt ). Das Risiko an den Pedalen ( oder gar am Peg ) hängen zu bleiben, wenn ich nach hinten abspringen muss, ist mir einfach zu hoch. Schmerzhafte Erfahrung ....



bin ich auch der meinung...


----------



## [=WITTI=] (7. Juli 2008)

also im endeffekt (zusammengefasst): einfach genau abschauen und raus ÜBEN! gelle kindaz!


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Juli 2008)

du kriegst gerade virtuell eins in die fresse


----------



## Stirni (7. Juli 2008)

richtig


----------



## terrible (8. Juli 2008)

sollte des theater mit manual und bunny hop nicht schon vor sechs seiten geschlossen sein!?


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Juli 2008)




----------



## Stirni (9. Juli 2008)

******* ich muss lachen und ich hab keine ahnung warum


----------



## RISE (9. Juli 2008)

terrible schrieb:


> sollte des theater mit manual und bunny hop nicht schon vor sechs seiten geschlossen sein!?



Wahre (Schluss)worte.

x


----------

